# Anyone with experience of taking frozen embies to blasts?



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm looking to do a medicated FET in May    . My consultant has suggested taking our 2 day frozen embies to blasts and I was wondering if anyone has done this and was it successful. How many did you use / lose and what were they like at day 5/6?

Thanks Julie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Clearly not common   Even my consultant avoided saying how often they had done this. Well heres to trying new things


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We are having our fet on 28th April but they are already blasts, didn't want to read and run. Good luck xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are trying this in june and it will be a first for my clinic

we are risky it with 3 vertified embryos(frozen a different way )

it took some doing to get them to agree but we feel the risk is less as if worst case we lose them, its a natural fet for us so little money risk


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

why is he so keen to stress embryos that have already been under great stress further all the way to day 5? why not try a few and see how they "defrost" as a frst go?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Well starting supressing Tuesday   I asked my consultant how our embies were frozen and he said slowly not vertified. Actually he seemed to think vertified is not as good with embies than with freezing eggs- gosh I wish they would make up their minds. Good luck kara    

Tricksy - good luck too   

Anna- I've had all the recurrent miscarriage tests which came back fine, I've just had another HSG by professor Hemmingway at the princess grace hospital which came back fine and I've had three chemical pregnancies / early miscarriages in a row from fresh IVF cycles. He feels that the next choices are either pgd on embryos to look for genetic abnormalities which could be causing the early losses or taking the frozen ones to blasts to see what they do. We decided this would be our best 1st option. Also I overstimulate and have about 40 follicles on fresh cycles. It takes me at least 10 days to recover from egg collection as I have serious pain and cramping. He said some women who never get pregnant on fresh cycles only conceive on frozen cycles and perhaps with my body not having had the trauma of EC it might be more receptive. All speculation but were staying positive and feeling its worth a go. I would rather have nothing to put back if none of them were to make it than go through another 2ww and then early lose 

Julie


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ...........

WE DID ....... now got 13mth old twins !!

We had 2 goes at FET ...unfortunaly without sucess....then they suggested going to take them to the blast stage ....we had to defrost 12 embies to get 2 'excellent'(clinics opinion)...blasts .....

if you want to ask anything just p.m me ....

GOOD LUCK !

Hope XX


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Will be very interested to hear how you get on. Please keep us posted. I'm on 2ww at the mo from my 1st fresh cycle and had 6 snowbubs. Am was wondering if I need to use my FET go whether it is best to go to blast or not.

Good luck


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope- thanks for your post   Great to see it was a big success for you and very inspirational  

Twink- good luck for your cycle


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

I am now nearly 11 weeks pregnant from FET. I had 2, 3 day embies put back last year and got a bfn. They took the remaining 5 to the blast stage and then froze them. When i had 2 defrosted they carried on to hatching blasts and then i had them transferred. The difference for me was it was donor eggs.

Tweets


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

I did this last April and now have a beautiful 3 month old boy.  I had 8 2 day old frosties and the hospital wanted to monitor them for one day but i said that I wanted to defrost them all and take them to blast.  The day after they were thawed, day 3, there were 6 left but two of them were not good quality.  The consultant wanted me to have them put back then but I still wanted to go to blast.  By day 5, the two bad ones got worst.  Of the other four, we had two put back and we have two remaining blasts.  I chose to do it this way because the meds make me really ill and I wanted them to be able to pick the best two.  If we would have had them put back on the day of the thaw, all 6 looked really good.

Good luck with your cycle.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Harts - thanks for your post. I know  my clinic can be a little doom and gloom and my try and get ours pit back early at any sign of deterioration but I too plan on staying firm (easier said than done) as the purpose is to see what they do. You success as fantastic and very inspirational  

Tweeter- thanks to. What a great story too. My clinic will not freeze any blasts left over that were previously frozen but I'm hoping to have a couple of good blasts to put back. Never gone past day three before 

Thanks for all you posts and please do post if you've done this- its really helpful / inspirational


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm having my suppressed scan Tuesday so almost underway   Anyone else taken their frozen embies to blasts and how did it go?

thanks

Julie


----------



## mo2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am currently 25 weeks after having a FET with 2 blasts (donor) in Nov 2007.  This is what did the trick for me after 4 previous attempts - all fresh 3-day embies.  So, it does and can work.  Be positive, look after yourself and good luck
mo


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all as you can see its 0322 and i cant sleep     i am a bit worried, i had my hcg booster 2 days ago and my wee frosties will begin their thaw on friday, we are thawing all 8 and trying to go from day 2 embies to blast. These embies were donated by my wee sister in oct where i had my 6 fail. This time we are doinga natural cycle. I had my scan for my lining on tues and guess what it was 10.7 with no drugs pretty amazing i think. We have tried everything else, been round the world trying, blast and natural cycle is the only thing we have not done so hoping this is the one. Really nervous regarding taking them to blast so so scared theat none make it. They are thawing on friday and if they appear to be struggling then will have ET on sat if not then it will be monday, i am also taking clexane injectiond from yesterday 2 twice daily.
oh god please let this on be the one, this is our very very last go.
will keep yous posted
kimx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Luck Buster - semding you lots of         

Hope you managed to get some sleep after all

Amanda x


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm about to undergo a FET.  I have 6 x 5 day old blastocysts frozen.  We are opting to have 2 defrosted and see how they go.  If they don't look too good or don't survive we'll have another 2 etc.  My first fresh cycle I had 2 hatched blastocycts transfered and now have a beautiful daughter.  Blastocycts worked for me although they reached that stage before freezing.  Good luck x


----------



## mo2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had 2 blasts from 6 frozen embies and am now 25 weeks pregnant.  This is what did the trick for me after 4 failed cycles using fresh 3 day embies (3 with own eggs)....So stay positive... it certainly can and does work.  Look after yourselves.
mo


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Wishing you good luck Buster.

My son Jaxson 3 months old from FET (DE). Have 6 embies left, hoping tp try for another bubba in Sept. But see my clinic is changing to mostly blasts now butunsure whether to go that road or stick with what worked kast time.

Cheers Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Buster- what a lovely sister   Good luck sweetie    

Sharyn- kia ora - Jaxson looks a sweetie

Mo- congrats on your pregnancy and thanks for your post very positive

oneunited - good luck hun-     when will they be defrosting your embies ?

Kara- not long until you give it a go either    

Anyone else tried this and how did you get on?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is it now, af arrived today so need to book a lining scan this afternoon


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread? I am in the middle of my second FET and this time have persuaded my clinic to take all my 6 frozen (Day 3) embryos to blast. I know there is a risk I will end up with none but am so desperate that I am prepared to take that risk. I also think it will be a good way of seeing what my embryos are really like by the number that get to blast. I also feel strongly that if a Day 3 doesn't get to blast it is unlikely that it would have done if it had been put back on Day 3. Hope I am making sense  

Only question is, from 6 frozen embryos, what sort of number of blasts should I hope for? Is 1 realistic or maybe more? If none of them get to blast does that mean I could have an underlying embryo problem (even though they are all graded as excellent)?

Look forward to hearing your views.

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Kara - great your underway    

foxyloxy- hi sweets. The more the merrier. I would say be realist and think one and if your get more then excellent     I'm also taking mine to blasts to see if what they do there is the risk of having nothing to put back but at least we will find out if there is an underlying embryo problem.  The problem is that they can be frozen graded excellent but might not still be this grade when defrosted from what my consultant has said. Are you doing medicated  natural ? When do you think they will defrost them? good luck    

I'm now on two patches a day and have my lining scan on Friday   

Hi to my fellow FET'ers and if anyone else is doing this or has already do it please can you let us know

thanks
Julie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if going for blast just hope you one

statistics say around 1 in 3 should make blast, of course we need to get through the thaw too

my scan is booked and just have to wait now


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all.
I have just had FET with two blasts. We had 4 embies frozen on day 2 so took them all to blast. They all survived the thaw, two went on to be excellent blasts but two stopped at 6 cell. So ive just gotta wait and see now. Test on the 23rd.
I had two fresh blasts on my last tx and no luck so not feeling totally positive, but carrying on with life as normal and trying to forget about it for now    

Good luck to you all. It is stressful with the not knowing and all the waiting but must be a better chance, i think  

Cichlidbabe x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great

good luck and please post your good news here PMA


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Cichlidbabe - thats great- thanks for you post and mega good luck      Please do let us know how you get on 

Julie xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Cichlidbabe - that is great news, 2 blasts on board! Wishing you lots of luck for this       

Julie-Anne - best of luck with your lining scan on 16th May     I don't know yet when they will thaw my frozen as my cycle has now been delayed due to cysts which they have found during my baseline scan on Friday 9 May! I am going back in tomorrow so will know then whether I can go ahead with this cycle or will have to abandon    I so hope and pray that the cysts will have reduced and I can go ahead    If it does go ahead then they should be aiming for ET on 6 June. I think you will be ahead of me?

Kara - hello   when will your transfer be? How many embryos are they thawing? Wishing you lots of luck      

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

a bit of news after me buying more ovulation kits, well my clinic are gona trigger me to make me ovulate so if we make blast et should be on the 30th may, the day before i m bridesmaid at sil wedding

just got to hope for a lead follie now on the 23rd and then just one blast

we have 3 day 3 frozen embryos


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Kara

Best of luck, hope your ovaries are doing their thing!

Sharyn, New Zealand


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry not been on spilt coffee on laptop and it was away getting repaired. Any way 8 embies were thawed last friday, but only 6 survived and one never progressed so the clinic i am at only take to blast if you have 6 so it was a no go     But last sat 10th i had 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies put back the embriologisst was really pleased with them. so i am offically pupo        
love kim


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow- buster mega congrats on being pupo      sorry they could not take them to blasts but fingers crossed they are doing it on-board    

Kara- good luck for the 30th and your little embies    

Foxyloxy - sorry to hear about the cyst- i hope it was good news today and you are still underway   

anyone else with experience of taking frosties to blasts or doing it now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it seems my transfer could be aything from the 30th on and i will know more on the 23rd after my scan, its all gona depend on my follie size as they will not trigger ovulation if follie is too small

well done buster


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kara- good luck. I'm suppressed so no ovulation but using patches to build the lining up. Scan on Friday so will know more too on wether they are working.

Julie x


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello girls.

Well nothing much from me so far. A few niggly pains the first day or two but nothing now.I just feel bloated but that could be the amount im eating. Stomach like an empty pit at the moment, never feels full.
I have had an increase in cm the past 2-3 days and had one blood tinged bit today when i wiped. SO    that is all it is going to be. 
Otherwise zilch.

How is everyone else getting on?

Julie - good luck for your scan friday    

Kara - hope you get news of your trigger soon. Then you will be on your way  

Buster - congrats on being PUPO     How you feeling?

Foxy - how is it going?

Sorry if ive forgot anyone, its not intentional   Just getting to know everyone and the meds have fuzzied my brain    

Take care all,
Cichlidbabe x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

cichlidbabe - sticky positive vibes- 8 days to go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your scan julie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for the good wishes. Lining was good to go today at 12.7mm so I've been booked for transfer on Thursday morning. Now Dh tells me he's in Scotland until Wednesday night and I'm worried they will ask us to come earlier and he wont be here. Its a bit nerve wracking waiting and hoping they will survive the thaw and make it to blats but trying to stay positive

positive vibes to all and if you have any frosties to blasts experiences then I'd love to hear them

thanks

Julie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hun

when are they thawing and do you get daily updates?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I have no idea- the nurse was very vague. I'm guessing sunday or Monday to thaw so I'll call Monday. The embryologists are happy for you to call daily

thanks heaps

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Embryologist called this morning and they had to thaw all 13 frosties. 7 have made it but only three look good quality so not sure if we will be going for blasts now. Most of the others lost cells. They are going to see what happens over night and call me first thing in the morning. They may suggest doing the transfer tomorrow. DH is away until Wednesday so it could be just me. I'm sending positive vibes that they do well and I really want to go to blasts    .  

I'll update tomorrow and thanks heaps again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep is updated hunni and if you wana go for blast, will they with just 3

i had to talk my embryolosigist to try this for us and as he knows we know the risk we is willing to do this

good luck with the call tomorrow hun


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Kara- staying positive.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news julie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kara

thanks for asking. Out of the 13 frosties only the 7 survived the thaw. This morning the embryologist called to say that only one of the 3 that looked good quality yesterday had divided and only two of the average quality ones had divided. They advised that the risk of going to blast was very high with only three frosties so I had a transfer this morning. A 3 cell embie and a 6 cell dividing embie. Unfortunately not to get to blasts but staying positive.
Good luck to you too hun

Julie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck hunni and hey even blasts start somewhere

please keep this thread update so i can see your news, i have my lining scan on friday


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Kara- good luck for Friday  ^reiko^  

JA x


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Good luck Julie - sticky thoughts coming your way!

Kara- hope your lining scan is good.

Ciao
Sharyn, NZ


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girl

i am hoping that the trigger won't be til sat or sunday so transfer will fall after sister in law's wedding, of course there will only be a transfer if i make blasts


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm about to undergo a FET.  We have 6 x 5 day old blasts frozen.  We are going to thaw in batches of 2 and see what happens. I'm hopeful as they are the same batch of embryo's that produced our beautiful daughter 2 years ago.  Fingers x'd they survive the thaw. Good luck all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would bump this

im currently down regging now after my natural cycle was cancelled.

i am hoping to get one blast from three frozen (vertified ) embryos


----------

